# how do you remove hydrographics??



## JRigdon (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a brute force with the hardwoods graphics on it and I want to strip it. Does anyone know if soda blasting would do the trick without ruining the plastics??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It the soda would still mark the plastics. I didn't know the stock hardwoods graphics were hydrographics. Maybe talk with a shop and see what they suggest.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it the stock CAMO? If so brake fluid or paint stripper will do it the hotter the weather the easier it works. It will strip it to black


----------



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Late post but im tryin to do the same thing wut worked best?


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

X2^^


----------

